# A Legion is born! Starting a new Space Marine Chapter



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

:grin:Heyheyhey all, I've been a marine player for about four years and I've never had any interesting Chapters Colour wise (My most colourful Chapter was grey...)

So a few weeks ago i decided it was time for a change. Make a new space marine Chapter!

Being a huge fan of the Heresy novels I had no problem in coming up with an idea, one of the origional SM Legions. However, the only Legions i would consider are three that i think i would find too hard to paint: Imperial Fists (Yellow is my nemesis), Loyal Death Guard (That off-white is disheartening) and Luna Wolves. The latter of which is too much of an emotional burden *sobs* Loken...

So with no existing Legion to fill my creative criteria i decided to "fill in" the gap GW had left in the form of the Second Legion. This would allow me to do as i wished colour, character, organisation and backstory wise. 

Seen as though all records of the Second Legion have been expunged i decided not not give them a name. Instead i decided upon the theory that during the heresy the legion was sucked into the warp on their way to help the loyalists. Where they floated until recently. However, they have been missing for so long they are no longer trusted by the Emperor. So alas they are forced to drift through space answering the distress calls of imperial worlds, and other Space Marine Chapters (Legion of the Dammned style) 
Now they bear only the hereldry of the number two, and have forsaken their name in place of "The Second Legion".

As this project is a way for me to play with a more colourful SM Chapter, paint scheme was obviously chief amongst my priorities. I wanted a rich colour that would be striking and would look good on mass.

It is here that i'll apologise for this huge amount of text that, thus far, is unbroken by lovely pictures. I just wanted to give you all a detailed desrciption of the process (Must be the writer side of me coming through:grin:.

Anyway. Colour...

Yellow: No go
Blue: Too Ultramarine
Green: Whilst im now adverse to the ol' green, not this time.
Red: ...why yes...red is it :grin:

Will post test mini picture as soon as i can discover a way to utilise my poor light and terrible camera.


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

That's sounds like a great idea, can't wait to see your army.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Test Model*

Right, Here's the test for the colour scheme, as shown by my lovely assistant, the converted sergeant.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

A quick note. Being a forum n00b i've no idea how to inlcude a picture with a body of text and not have it as an attachment. Help!:grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Second Legion - Tactical Squad Thule*

Sergeant for my first squad, the squad is mainly made up of marine from the BFM boxed set. I know how this sounds but, They really do look much better in the flesh. I'm going to try and borrow my sister's 10MP camera soon and hopefully that will cure at least some of the problem. I don't claim to be an 'eavy metal painter but i'm normally pleased with my skills. I've had people walk up to me at a gaming table in Warhammer World and praise my models (Now i sound arrogent, and like a whinger. Sorry folks, just want the minis to look as good as they can for ya:grin

Will post the rest of the squad soon

reaper


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

you can upload it to a site like photobucket and tuse the tag. its like IMG or something, cant remember.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*First Squad finished !!*

:biggrin:Morning all, finished the first squad last night. A sergeant, Missile launcher, heavy bolter and eight standard marines. Will post pictures when i overcome the terrible camera problem.

Regards, reaper


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

not bad at all. But there is a mourld line on the head of the first guy.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahh i see, must be sure to go to town on the mould lines from now on

cheers


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Distaster*

Right. I borrowed my sister's 7 mega pixel camera last night and took some pics of my marines so far. 
I'm very pleased at how much better they look with a decent camera. The only problem is...whilst instaling the software for the camera it formated my PC  

I've since got the PC working again but it means picture uploading may be longer that i would have liked. 

On the model front I've finished the 5-man Terminator squad and I've almost finished a second squad of marines. I've also painted a Dreadnought named "Big Red" and a custom land raider ("Red October") 

So as soon as i overcome this picture issue i can upload a swathe of luurvly pictures. 

More soon

reaper:biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Also, apologies for saying the camera was 10 mega pixles before, it is 7. My bad


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Problem Solved*

Howdy all :grin: I've solved the camera issue so pictures will be streaming in now. 

Picture wise, here we have a veteran i did while i was bored the other night. I love the blue robe on this guy.
My Terminator Srg. (I only just noticed the mould line...dammit)
And a Crimson Fists Chaplain i'm paiting up for a friend (I love it so thought id share it anyway:biggrin


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Probably should have mentioned the Chaplain is still WIP


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Slow Progress*

Hey all, reaper again. My progress has slowed to an almost standstill, with it being the summer parties and a swathe of band related things have kept me busy. But i returned to the paint station today. Only got one more marine from squad 2 left. I've also painted up half my 8 man kill team. Will post pictures when i've finished the second squad (Get the swathe all at once)

After that squad is done it's going to be a while i'm afraid, as all my other marines are currently in break fluid to strip them of their paint. But once they're done I shall be going Marine crazy

Reaper


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

imortal, your not the only 1 with loken,stupid abbadon, i refuse to include him in my chaos force!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I agree. You should model a loken and justify it by saying that your 2nd legion had an op watching the Istvaan ordeals, and extracted him from the ruins of that temple when they evacuated... sure he's now well over 10000 years old, but who cares? So is Abbadon!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Loken*

Yeah Loken is legend. My kill team sergeant is inspired by loken. Sooo....i may just have to rename him Garviel Loken

I Like that fluff idea aswell Might have to use that

And to Brother Wulox. My friend plays as Chaos and has recently brought Abbadon, so now I've vowed to use my entire army to bring him down...every game


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay!!!!!!!!!! 
Your models are looking great!!!!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Wulox. They look better in the flesh but there you go
I'll be posting more picture soon i hope.

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I've just had an idea. Whenever you're unsure how a model in a picture would look in real life, use the Ctrl+mouse wheel trick to zoom the picture out until it's roughly the size of the real thing.  makes me feel better about my painting anyway....


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Ace work, love the chaplain


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Youve inspired me, lol im starting an 11th legion now lol


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool, if you want any help with ideas and stuff for the 11th just let me know.

Reaper


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea, might be in the start of next year tho, ive got my alphs legion force to finish


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work there. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Progress?*

Had a night with the lads last night, so i got a little more painting done. I'm nigh on completion of the second tactical squad. I've aslo painted up what i believe to be my favourite tactical marine to date. 

Pictures will come soon....promise. Apart from that gorgeous marine, i'll save him for a while. Give you folks a treat.


Btw, finished painting my friend's CF Chaplain too, mmmm i'm so proud.

pics soon

Enjoy, Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Right, i'm going to get my ceremite butt into gear today. Will take picture of the CF chaplain to show you all (Because I love him so) Then i will photo the Dread (Big Red) and the Landraider (Red October).
Second squad will be finished any day now, i hope lol.

I've got 5/8 of my kill team done too. Pics following. Then i'm going to need a lot of input on the last three models.

Back soon

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Update time*

Here goes. First up, the shots of the CF Chaplain i've done for my mate. For a detailed shot of the face, see one of the earlier posts.

Enjoy, more in two mins


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*More*

Right, next is my Second Legion Chaplain. He's not as good as the CF one but i found the model devoid of detail to add colour to. I'm going to eventually get a T Chaplain to paint in the II legion scheme though as i enjoyed the CF one so much.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

oops i didn't put the card back in the camera when i took the picture of the LR and Dread. I'll take some more later, after i've charged my batteries.

See you soon


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Update time.*

Heyo folks. Here's some pics of my landraider. It's a mish mash of the LR crusader and the lascannons to the OLLLLLLD LR.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Big Red Standing By*

Here's the dred, imfamous vetrean, Big Red.

I wanted the legs to look really oiled, like the oils from the techmarine's blessing were still wet upon the dread's surface. The highlighting isnt brilliant, i painted it practically by candel light such was the awful light. But I'm still pleased with it overall.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice concept i will admit and nice color scheme but i must also admit that while you protested blue as it was "too ultramarine", don't you think that red is ..."to blood angels"?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nay delta, yes red is blood angels like, but i made the too ultramarine comment because i'm really not a fan of the smurfs. I enjoy painting blue, but i stayed away from it for the benifit of the guys i game with regularly. Plus red is awsome, i've really enjoyed the project so far.

More pics soon

Thanks

Reaper


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I love your work im gonna have to giv u + rep!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Wulox, appreiciate the comment...and rep More boys soon, well....soon-ish. I got a new ipod so i may be a little distracted

Regards
Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*The list has landed*

Hey all, sorry for the huge amount of time since the last substantial post. Been busy with life choices (Whether to drop out of school or not) but i'm back now. And I'm pleased to annonce the army is nearly finished. I've got a few odds and ends to finishe and change but apart from that it's pretty much done

So without further ado, my army list.


*HQ*

Chaplain Lucius - 215pts

Master of Sanctity

Wargear - Rosarius, storm bolter, master crafted Crozus, Artificer Armour, Adamantine loincloth, Terminator honours. jump pack, bionics.


*Troops*

Tactical Squad Varus - 190pts

Sergeant, TH+PW
9 marine, including heavy bolter and missile launcher


Tactical Squad Christian - 195pts

Sergeant, TH+PF
9 marines, including heavy bolter and missile launcher.


Tactical squad Bulle - 200pts


Sergeant, TH+PW
9 marines, including lascannon and meltagun


The Tactical squads may be broken into 5 man teams after deployment.


*Elites*

Dreadnought "Big Red" - 105

Dreadnought "Simply Red" - 105/ 135 (May swap AC+CCW for LC and ML if the scenerio calls for it)


Terminator Squad - 260
Sergeant, PW
4 termies, including 2 chainfists, an assault cannon and heavy flamer.


*Fast Attack*

Assault Squad -183

Sergeant, TH+PW
4 Marines, including flamer and Plasma pistol.
All have furious charge (Trait) 

*Heavy Support*

Land Raider Variant - 270

Lascannons+assault cannons (I only play with a group of friends so it's alright)




I've painted everything but the second dred and the third tactical squad. Pics of the first two Tac squads coming soon, just touching up


Regards 

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Army list....legal version*

Right folks

Just realised several things. 

1) My current army is illegal in game terms (Too many hvy weapons in ma tac squads)

2) Red has finally broken my will 

So as such, here is the new army list:


Chaplain Lucius 
MC crozius, storm bolter, AA, Adamantine mantle, termie honours, jump pack, bionics

215pts


Tactical Squad Thule
10 boys including srg. with PW and a missile launcher.

185 pts

Tactical Squad Bulle
10 boys including srg. with PW and a lascannon and melta.

200pts


Tactical Squad Vardamir
5 boys including srg. with PW

Dread "Big Red"

105pts

Termies "Simply Red" 
2 assault cannons

240pts

Assault Marines
6 boys including srg. with PW

179pts


Land Raider 

270pts



On the painting front. Only got 3 tac marine left till this force is finished. Pics asap


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*the Second Legion*

Hey all apologies for not keeping up to dat on this. But here is the picture of my full force that i will be using in 1500 point games. I still need to finish a couple of marines but the project is practically finished now so woop

Thanks to everyone who has commented and followed this thread. 

I'll be starting an ongoing project for my Reaper marines soon. I've painted up a tactical squad but I want a little break before diving back into the mega painting mode.

Regards 

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*New Horizons*

Hey all, I know i said that this project was finished, but i went to warhammer world on monday with the Second Legion and it has renewed my love for playing and for painting.


Soooooo......

Instead of just a 1500 point army, I'm going to build an apocolypse force of these bad eggs.

I'v attached a few quick snapps of the 2nd during the battle for WW Chapel.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Yo reaper, is it possible to see the whole army?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Wulox, Post 39 has a whole army picture but the quality is shocking. I'll post another once I find a way to get all models in the picture but still have good quality.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

kk thanks ill look now


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

No problem.



And to the wider world. I plan on adding lot's of stuff to this army to make it an apocolypse. 
I've already built up a baneblade that will be painted as a 2nd Legion Fellhammer.

I'm turning my one squad from the Reapers side project into a Sternguard Vet squad. 

I've built up another tactical squad and Terminator squad. 

I'll be adding at least two more IC's, 2 land speeders, a Predator, Vindicator and several rhinos. 

I've built and undercoated another 2 dreadnoughts 

I'll be adding another assault squad, an honour guard squad (Made from the ten sexiest veteran models the SM have to offer, suggestions would be appriciated), a devastator squad and maybe some bikes

It might sound like a lot, but I've already got most of it built from other space marine projects, so i just need to paint them up (he says)


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Fellhammer*

Hey people, here are a few WIP of my Fellhammer. It still needs a lot of work but i thought i'd share



Reaper


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Awesome work! Loving all the II Legion boys! Can't wait to see more

Hero


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Here goes. First up, the shots of the CF Chaplain i've done for my mate. For a detailed shot of the face, see one of the earlier posts.
> 
> Enjoy, more in two mins


Looks Great!!! My personal fav from what you have shown so far. The Land Raider (I think thats what is it) was a close second very slick and simple paint scheme mad it say 'I'm the $H!+' heh!

Great Job Thus far!

Chaosftw


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers Chaos, if you liked the Land Raider then your going to Love the fellhammer. It's like Red October on super steds


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey yall, Reaper here. 

The Fellhammer is almost done, just got weapons and crew left to do.

I've basecoated and started red-ing up another squad of boys.

I'm also planning on making a deathwatch squad for one of my tactical squads (Not using the rules, just as a chance to paint some other marines)

Pics will be coming soon


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Sweet, bring it on.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I dunno if I really like it. Red is just so Blood Angels and I'm not sure why but I have only ever seen three BA armies that looked good out of at least 100 of them.

Also though there are so many World Eaters and Word Bearers armies that are red.

And the name Lucius gets reused way top much.

Your army kinda makes me think the Legion just got lost on Mars since the camo scheme matches several Mars based Imperial Guard armies and Mechanicus forces.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> I dunno if I really like it. Red is just so Blood Angels and I'm not sure why but I have only ever seen three BA armies that looked good out of at least 100 of them.
> 
> Also though there are so many World Eaters and Word Bearers armies that are red.
> 
> ...


If you read the previous posts, I chose red because I wanted a striking, colourful scheme. I know Red is like blood angels but if it were blue it would be ultramarine or CF, Green would be DA or salamanders. All colours have been used by one chapter or another.

I'm more concerned with making a nice looking force with a cool background that's fun to play. Granted I'm not final on all the Background yet, but it's coming along.


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

All your models are really good especially the Land Raider.
You should put some black on as a contrasting colour but then they might look a bit like Dennis the Menace. 
:grin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

My veterans have some black on them, but I've been looking through my Second Legion and the more I look at them the more I think every one of them needs a touch up. I might try the black on them all, see how it looks. Or i might try using a darker red so the coverage is better. 

We'll see how it goes


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

*Wip*

Hey all, just a quick WIP comparison of two boys from the first squad I painted. 

I've only just realised that they weren't finished to begin with but there you go lol.

The one on the right has had some more shading and black areas added. It is still a very WIP mini but it gives you an idea. 

I really need feedback though, what do people think? 

Should i change them all so they are like the right hand boy? 
Should I leave it how it is?
Should I find a new scheme? lol


*EDIT

One thing I would like to point out though, my camera is wank so all my models do look much worse than they really are


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Should I find a new scheme? lol


Yes Reaper, yes you should...

This project has really advanced my painting skills and I've produced some of my favourite works during it.

But...

After having improved, when i look at said "best works" now, I just think "That's horrid and i can do so much better"

So I will be re-painting the ENTIRE army....

I'm aware how stupid this sounds. I mean I've barely finished it before i'm condemming it to be stripped and repainted. But I'm sure there are some of you out there that understand I know now that I can do better, so its not fair to the models if i dont do it...right:good:

So here is the scheme that will befall the Second Legion at some point.



















This was origonally painted as a mock up for a Discount Wargames marine (Only difference is the DW marines have a white side, not bone) but i enjoyed it so much i thought id use it It's still got red in it so it links to the curreent II Legion somewhat, and I'm sure i can come up with a reason for the Legion to re-paint its armour (E.g. they've finally been acceppted by the imperium again :grin


I've got a Black Templars force to do first but that shouldn't take too long (600 points over 11 models...yeah:good

Anyway, enough of this ramble...peace out:victory:


----------

